# Gute IDE für Struts



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2006)

Also, der JBuilder Enterprise Edition ist eigentlich recht gut bei der Handhabung zu Struts...

Da wir aber nur die 9er Version als Enterprise haben und die 2k6 ~3000€ kostet (die developer kostet 350 € ) haben wir (Firma) überlegt auf ne gratis IDE umzusteigen!


Welche IDE hat den ein gutes Struts Plugin, das dann so ähnlich aussieht wie beim JBuilder (so klicki bunti ).


Hat den Netbeans sowas?! Oder gibts das nur für Eclipse? Und wie siehts mit dem JDeveloper aus?!


Bitte nur was sinnvolles posten... Also Leute die auch Erfahrung mit Struts und einer IDE haben... (einfache Kommentare wie: nimm eclipse da gibts genug Plugins, helfen mir auch net )

Wenn dann will ich Fakten :bae:


----------



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2006)

So, ich lade mir mal das hier runter:

http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/drops/R1.5/R-1.5.1-200609230508/

Und dann http://www.strutsbox.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30

Das müsste ja dann eigentlich klappen oder?! 

(muss mich dann ja nur noch in Eclipse einlernen :bae


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Okt 2006)

Eclipse + MyEclipse Plugin (kostet nicht so viel - www.myeclipseide.com)

oder

Eclipse + StrutsIDE (auch nicht teuer, url -> google)

oder

IBM Rational Application Developer (wirste aber arm und ist overdosed)

sonst halt mal google bzw. eclipseplugins.info nach Strutsplugins für Eclipse quälen


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IBM Rational Application Developer (wirste aber arm und ist overdosed)



Ähm ... ja ... 1. Kostet der nochmal mehr als dein JBuilder Enterprise Edition und 2. kannste dann alle PCs aufrüsten, auf denen der laufen soll :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2006)

Hehe 

Lass gut sein mit dem IBM Rational Dinger... 

Die sind zwar super (war mal bei IBM das anschaun) aber der Preis der haut dich um 



Und wie siehts mit Netbeans oder dem JDeveloper aus? Gibts da nix?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Okt 2006)

netbeans + jdeveloper mach ich nichts
das der rad nen vermögen kostet hab ich schon erwähnt (me ist stolzer besitzer einer lizenz )
myeclipse an sich find ich klasse, von den funktionen, dem support und der qualität der releases (im bezug auf fehler u.s.w.)  das beste was ich kenne


----------



## bronks (31. Okt 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Und wie siehts mit Netbeans oder dem JDeveloper aus? Gibts da nix?


Der JDeveloper hat einen echt netten visuellen Strutsdesigner. Ich habe viel mit dem JDeveloper gemacht. Allerdings haben die Versionen, die zum DL stehen immer ein paar Bugs gehabt, die mir letztendlich den Spaß verdorben haben. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, ob die Bezahlversion für €1k etwas anderes ist.

Netbeans bietet m.E. eine erstklassige Strutsunterstützung. Es ist zwar kein visueller Designer dabei, aber Netbeans hält das Strutsgerüst sauber zusammen.


----------

